# Funny German Soldiers' Pics



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

Human After All – Funny German Soldiers - Lazy Palace


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing - found some instant faves there.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool, I like the last one


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 20, 2009)

Great find!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 20, 2009)

Some good stuff there. It's often easy to forget that your enemy is really human with all of the propaganda and indoctrination.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool photos!

I'm going to have to go with #12 as my fav...where they have "google eyes"


----------



## Soren (Dec 20, 2009)

I love this one:







Need a light?


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah...I thought that one required a certain level of trust!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

Now that's a real man!


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2009)

I've used the sleeping pilot on his 109G NF for my avatar in the past, great image.


----------



## Amsel (Dec 20, 2009)

Good stuff.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool find VB. 

I saw this one the other day.


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2009)

That's a good one, Wheels...but my fav is:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

those are awesome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2009)

There were a few good laughs there....


----------



## Soren (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2009)

More.....


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 21, 2009)

I liked the one of the three German soldiers....Have a cute kitten on the table...Oh, btw, did I mention the Death's Head insignia on their caps?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Not really soldiers...well one of them..


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2009)

Some good ones there.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2009)

Another good one


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

LMAO

(and a big thank you to the moderator that corrected my typo in the header line.)


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, I wondered what you meant by "Gunny"


----------



## Soren (Dec 22, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Another good one



 I can just see Hitler after his rock, paper, scissors fight go *Godzamnitt! Zhat iz not phair!*


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 22, 2009)

Some great ones here. 


Wheels


----------



## Erich (Dec 22, 2009)

Werner you are out of step ..............


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2009)

German precision


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2009)

More........


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2009)

couple more


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2009)

LMAO NICE!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 22, 2009)

German precision....


----------



## BC1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Perhaps not as funny - just plain weird - so what the f.h. is THIS all about ?

BC:


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 22, 2009)

Some more...


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2009)

I dont know about the pic of the three little kids. Nothing funny about dressing up and pretending to be a brown-shirt.

And the one of the paratrooper having a hard landing; Ive seen other sources say its a US paratrooper from the March 1945 airdrop on Germany.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 22, 2009)

Rare, odd, and funny Wehrmacht photos... - World War II Zone Forums


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2009)

A-Fricken-Men!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2009)

Love it, GG!!!!


----------



## Soren (Dec 23, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> I dont know about the pic of the three little kids. Nothing funny about dressing up and pretending to be a brown-shirt.



????



> And the one of the paratrooper having a hard landing; Ive seen other sources say its a US paratrooper from the March 1945 airdrop on Germany.



????


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

I had pictures up. I removed them


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2009)

Picture #4 and #14 in the orignal posting looks like Col Klink and Sgt Schults...lol

DBII


----------



## Amsel (Dec 24, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> I had pictures up. I removed them


Why?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, why B? Unless a Mod scorned you there is no reason that your posts aren't acceptable.


----------



## Amsel (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 26, 2009)

That's a good one!!


----------



## Amsel (Dec 26, 2009)

The look on the guys face is priceless.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 27, 2009)




----------

